# SS Ile De France



## rockertez (Sep 3, 2007)

My father was called up in 1944 and joined the SS Ile De France as a steward at the age of 18.
She was doing the Atlantic runs carrying troops between Canada new york and the UK.
he passed away ten years ago and as always with so many questions unanswered, but i know he had a great time, the ship went into dry dock in new york that year, half the crew was sent home and he was one of the lucky ones who stayed in the big apple for i think a time of three months and worked some local bars.
Any way, as far as i know i think she was one of a few french ships that the Germans didn't get their hands on, as she was in the mediterranean when France had fallen.
I could go on and make it sound like I'm a smart ass(Jester) 
so here's a link that can tell you more about her(Thumb) 
http://www.ocean-liners.com/ships/ile.asp
Seems such a sad end to a ship, but on the bright side at least there is still footage around of her, even if it is on her way to the grave yard.
found this link on you tube from "lost voyage" 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lE-IzX_JaeU
I have hunted for more pics of her, but have not found any while she was a troop ship, luckily dad had one, hope i post ok as i am new to the forums.









my apologies as i think i may have posted this in the wrong place


----------



## rockertez (Sep 3, 2007)

OOPs!
forget the last image its the queen mary.


----------



## Monket (Mar 8, 2007)

During the war my father(a Royal Engineer) sailed to (or from) East Africa on the Isle De France, the other part of the journey was on the Dominion Monarch.


----------



## KZP (Oct 23, 2020)

Île de France on old postcard


----------

